# Zocken über WLAN



## -br8g4m3r- (9. Januar 2015)

*Zocken über WLAN*

Da ich gerne mit dem pc nicht nur oben (neben dem router) zocken möchte, überlege ich mir ob sich dies auch über wlan realisieren lassen würde. Leider liegen dann aber 3 Wände zwischen den router und dem pc und da ich bis jetzt nur über lan gespielt habe, kenne ich mich da garnicht aus und weiß nicht ob das zocken über wlan überhaupt geht..
CS wird natürlich nicht über wlan gespielt, aber arma3 kann ich mir gut vorstellen

WLAN stick oder karte? Mir wäre auf jedenfall wichtig dass die Verbindung sehr konstant ist und keine lags entstehen (gibts dazu einen test?). 
Kriegt das mittlerweile jede wlankarte/-stick hin oder sollte man da schon noch genauer aufpasssen beim kauf? 

Es soll wie gesagt nur so eine Alternative für zwischendurch sein. Bin ja bis jetzt auch gut mit lan ausgekommen. Nur bevor ich hier unnötig Geld ausgebe wollte ich mal fragen.

Hab aus Spaß mal mit meinem iphone getestet und es kamen noch 30000kbits beim download an.

VDSL von vodafone 50k
Easybox 904 xDSL


----------



## robin007 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Also WLAN-Karte werde ich definitiv empfehlen.

Eine konstante Verbindung bekommst du nur auf 5 GHz Frequenzbereich hin, wenn dein Router Dual-Band WLAN unterstützt (2,4 GHz und 5 GHz) 

Lag-Frei über WLAN kannst du generell vergessen!!! WLAN arbeitet nur auf Half-Duplex d.h. das Senden und Empfangen von Daten ist nicht zur gleichen Zeit möglich. 
Als Beispiel kannst du dir eine Sprechanlage mit einer Sprechtaste vorstellen


----------



## marvinj (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Tach.
Also entweder du benutzt DLAN oder einen USB-WLAN-Adapter mit dicke rAntenne drauf. Da ich nur eine dicke Betonwand durchbrechen musste, habe ich einen von High-Gain WLAN Adapter von TP-Link (oder so...). Das Ding ist super


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Aber das abwechselnde emfangen und senden werde ich doch in Arma nicht als lag wahrnehmen?
Die easybox 904xdsl kann wohl beides, aber was spricht gegen 2,4Ghz? Emfange lediglich ein weiteres wlan mit dem iPhone (mit bessere Antennen sind es dann vll 2). 5ghz soll ja eine geringere Reichweite haben..
Ein stick mit Verlängerungskabel (siehe oben) könnte ich fast schon in den Flur stellen, sodass das Signal bei der Treppe nicht durch die Decke behindert wird. 

@marvinj: du hast also auch bei Onlinespielen kein Problem mit dem stick?


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> 5ghz soll ja eine geringere Reichweite haben..



2,4Ghz hat die geringere Reichweite und ist Störanfälliger, ausserdem wird die Frequenz auch von vielen anderen Geräten verwendet, was die Anfälligkeit weiter erhöht.


----------



## robin007 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Störfrequenzen sind auf 2,4 GHz Bereich höher aus folgenden Gründen:

- WLAN aus der Nachbarschaft senden oft mit 2,4 GHz, d.h du sendest nicht allein
- Viele RC-Anlage funken im 2,4 GHz Bereich
- Die Mikrowelle kann das Signal massive stören


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Ich habe nur eine Wand zwischen Router und Stick aber das funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.
Habe die volle Bandbreite, Kabel mit 100K DL, und je nach Server bei BF4 nen Ping von 7-15.
Nimm am besten einen Dualband Router und ein Dualband Stick mit Antenne, das Ganze noch mit ac Standard.


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> 2,4Ghz hat die geringere Reichweite und ist Störanfälliger, ausserdem wird die Frequenz auch von vielen anderen Geräten verwendet, was die Anfälligkeit weiter erhöht.



Bei der Reichweite hab ich andere Erfahrung gemacht, am schlechtesten funktioniert bei mir das 5GHz-Band, akzeptabel n und den besten Empfang hab ich auf g.
Das 5GHz-Band schneidet auch in div. Labortests schlechter bei der Reichweite ab.
Dafür ist die ÜBertragungsrate und die Störanfälligkeit halt super.
Zum Spielen aber absolut zweitrangig, ich hab auf g einen Ping von 12ms.


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Hey per W-Lan kannst du jedes Spiel spielen ohne wirkliche Probleme, auch CS kannst du spielen, das es schlechter ist, ist Unsinn!
Ich spiele seit 4 Jahre mittlerweile nur per W-Lan und es ist immer super!Habe einen Ping von 10 und keinen einzigen Lag oder millimale Verzögerung!
Einfach einen guten W-Lan Adapter, mit 150 oder 300 MBIT und 2 großen Antennen, verwende selber einen USB Adapter von Conrad welcher ein komplettes Modul darstellt, und es läuft super!
Natürlich haben Karten Vorteile, weswegen ich sie dir empfehlen würde


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> 2,4Ghz hat die geringere Reichweite und ist Störanfälliger, ausserdem wird die Frequenz auch von vielen anderen Geräten verwendet, was die Anfälligkeit weiter erhöht.



2,4 Ghz hat wesendlich mehr Reichweite und das in jedem Test, den es so gibt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> 2,4Ghz hat die geringere Reichweite



Woher stammt denn diese (völlig falsche) Aussage?



YAnnIFreaK schrieb:


> Hey per W-Lan kannst du jedes Spiel spielen ohne wirkliche Probleme, auch CS kannst du spielen, das es schlechter ist, ist Unsinn!
> Ich spiele seit 4 Jahre mittlerweile nur per W-Lan und es ist immer super!Habe einen Ping von 10 und keinen einzigen Lag oder millimale Verzögerung!
> Einfach einen guten W-Lan Adapter, mit 150 oder 300 MBIT und 2 großen Antennen, verwende selber einen USB Adapter von Conrad welcher ein komplettes Modul darstellt, und es läuft super!



Richtig.
All die Leute, die so einen Stuss á la "über WLAN kann man nicht zocken" o.Ä. von sich geben, leben entweder mitten in einer Großstadt mit gefühlt milliarden WLAN-Netzwerken in der Umgebung oder verwenden eine Blechbüchse als Empfangsgerät 



YAnnIFreaK schrieb:


> Natürlich haben Karten Vorteile, weswegen ich sie dir empfehlen würde


Ja, aber auch Nachteile: z.B. Wenn der PC im Eck steht, sind die Antennen logischerweise auch im Eck -> schlechterer Empfang.
Hier haben beispielsweise WLAN-Sticks per USB ganz klar den Vorteil der freien Positionierung.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

@YAnnIFreaK: welchen stick verwendest du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch Nachteile: z.B. Wenn der PC im Eck steht, sind die Antennen logischerweise auch im Eck -> schlechterer Empfang.
> Hier haben beispielsweise WLAN-Sticks per USB ganz klar den Vorteil der freien Positionierung.


Warum das denn? Die Antennen kann man per Kabel genauso frei positionieren wie einen Stick. Die paar db die man an Empfang verliert durch das Kabel machen die größeren Antennen locker wieder weg.


----------



## Lt.Ford (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Okay, Punkt für dich. An Antennen mit Kabelverlängerung habe ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Drakexz (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Ich hab für meinen alten PC irgendwann mal so einen billig WLAN USB Adapter gekauft. Hat vll 15 € gekostet und funktioniert einwandfrei.  Meinen gibt es mittlerweilen nicht mehr, aber ich denke mal der hier ist vergleichbar: WLAN Stick USB 2.0 150 MBit/s LevelOne WUA-0614 im Conrad Online Shop | 994643
Das WLAN Signal (2,4 Ghz) muss einmal schräg durch die Decke (von der einen Seite vom Haus zur Anderen) und durch 2 Wände. Als Access-Point dient ein über Lan angeschlossener fritz 300E.

Probleme habe ich keine, weder schlechten Ping noch lahme Geschwindigkeit.
Es muss also nicht immer ein super teueres Produkt mit mehreren Antennen sein.


----------



## JackvanDell (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Asus PCE-ac68 WLAN-Karte gegönnt und ich bekomme durch zwei Wände und eine Stahlbetondecke volle Empfangsstärke und konstante Übertragungsraten von 700-800 Mbit/s. Das Gegenstück ist eine FritzBox 7490.

Der Vorteil bei dieser Karte ist, dass drei Antennen an einem Standfuß per Kabel an die Karte angeschlossen sind, sodass man die Antenne relativ frei platzieren kann. 

Klar kostet die Hardware mehr als ein WLAN-Stick von FritzBox und Konsorten, aber diese Lösung ist bis jetzt die mit Abstand schnellste und störungsfreiste. Hatte sogar zeitweise DLAN das theoretisch 500 Mbit/s hätte übertragen können und obwohl die Adapter an beiden Stellen eine eigene Steckdose hatten und die Kabel Router-Adapter und Adapter-PC sehr hochwertig waren, brach die Verbindung andauernd ab und es kamen nur 20-30 Mbit/s durch...

Ein Gigabit-LAN-Kabel war aufgrund von der Kabellänge (20m) und der geringen Schirmung (Flachkabel, damit nicht ganz so aufällig ein Kabel im Haus rumliegt), auch nicht schneller als WLAN, aber deutlich aufwendiger zu verlegen und gestört hätte es trotzdem.

Also hier auch jemand der die Erfahrung gemacht hat, dass WLAN die beste Möglichkeit ist, auch für Spiele!

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mit einem 54 Mbit/s billig WLAN-Adapter und einer alten FritzBox im gleichen Standard keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

P.S.: Ich lebe zwar in keiner Großstadt oder einem Plattenbau, aber in einem Wohnviertel in dem es auch Mehrfamilienhäuser hat. Ich empfange von meinem PC aus locker 20-30 Netzwerke, also soviel zu WLAN ist unbrauchbar, wenn es viele Netze gibt.


----------



## antec1200 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Ich habe mal einen Monat mit WLAN PC gespielt, dass war so unerträglich das ich ein paar Wände durchbohrt habe um eine LAN Verbindung zu haben.


----------



## Patapon (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken über WLAN*

Meine Empfehlung ohne viel Schnick Schnack D-Lan oder auch bekannt als Powerlan, nutze ich selber ab und zu mal zum zocken CS:GO / BF4 keine Ping Veränderung gegenüber LAN-Zugang.
Manche Powerlanadapter haben auch noch zusätzlich Wlan.


----------

